# Marshmallows in Chicken Paradise



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It doesn't take much to amuse me and the hubs! I like mine burnt!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Now you're talkin', burnt marshmellows mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Not much better unless you add graham crackers and a hershey bar!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love burnt marshmellows. As kids my sister and I used to use the stove or light a match.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nanny.now you're talking my language!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Nope, not burnt, gotta be perfectly toasty brown.


----------

